# parport scanner: parport0 is not a valid device name SOLVED

## javeree

I finally managed to get my parallel port scanner to work again with my new kernel, and think it is worth posting the solution here. Maybe it can help someone.

Until kernel 2.6.18, I had a Lifetec 9891 parallel printer (mustek driver mustek_pp) that was working as it should with the help of the guide I found here.

After a switch to kernel 2.6.21 (and a further switch to 2.6.22), my scanner did not work anymore, and was not even detected

with the following in /etc/sane.d/mustek_pp.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> scanner "LT9891" parport0 cis1200

 

the result of SANE_DEBUG_SANEI_PA4S2=128 scanimage -L 

was

 *Quote:*   

> [sanei_debug] Setting debug level of sanei_pa4s2 to 128.
> 
> [sanei_pa4s2] sanei_pa4s2: interface called for the first time
> 
> [sanei_pa4s2] sanei_pa4s2_open: called for device 'parport0'
> ...

 

toavoid using parport0 explicitly, I changed /etc/sane.d/mustek_pp.conf to:

 *Quote:*   

> scanner "LT9891" 0x378 cis1200

 

the result of SANE_DEBUG_SANEI_PA4S2=128 scanimage -L 

was (only the relevant part)

 *Quote:*   

> [sanei_pa4s2] pa4s2_init: 3 ports reported by IEEE 1284 library
> 
> [sanei_pa4s2] pa4s2_init: port 0 is `0x278`
> 
> [sanei_pa4s2] pa4s2_init: port 1 is `0x378`
> ...

 

I finally found a hint somewhere that there might be a problem with the kernel versions as of 2.6.21 concerning ppdev and the ieee1284 library. I also found there the suggestion that solved it all:

```

echo disallow method ppdev > /etc/ieee1284.conf
```

now resulted in scanimage -L 

 *Quote:*   

> device `mustek_pp:LT9891' is a Mustek 1200CP flatbed scanner

 

problem solved ! I hope this can

----------

## javeree_work

And now that I know it is related to libieee1284, checking on gentoo bugzilla resulted in finding this bug report.

=> Upgrading to libieee1284-0.2.11.ebuild should help

I am going to try that this evening

----------

